# ATI X800 Pro Temp monitor



## impalanar (Feb 21, 2005)

I have an ATI X800 Pro and ATI Tool recognizes the LM63 chip but does not display the temp.  I don't even want to think about messing with this thing without knowing its operating temp.  I have tried both the .23 and .24b2 versions and both detect the chip but do not display the temp.  

What is this noob missing?


----------



## FakeTheFake (Feb 21, 2005)

Have you enabled "Measure card temperature" under Settings -> Temperature Monitoring?


----------

